# Tamron adds EOS R support to the SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2019)

> Tamron has released a firmware update for the SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2 to add Canon EOS R support.
> *A022 SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD G2 Ver.2:*
> 
> Enable general operations on Canon EOS R with Mount Adapter EF-EOS R by the firmware updating.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2019)

And this is why you should only buy third party lenses that have a dock or can be easily reprogrammed......


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 22, 2019)

Actually, what was announced on 19 February is a firmware update for the Tamron SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A011), the 'G1' version.


> New firmware version makes the model compatible with Canon "EOS R" and Canon "Mount Adapter EF-EOS R" for general operations


The lens has to be sent to and updated by Tamron.

Source: https://www.tamron.jp/en/support/azukari.html


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 22, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> Actually, what was announced on 19 February is a firmware update for the Tamron SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A011), the 'G1' version.
> 
> The lens has to be sent to and updated by Tamron.
> 
> Source: https://www.tamron.jp/en/support/azukari.html



This is due to the fact that the Tamron 150-600mm model A011 was introduced right before Tamron announced and started manufacturing their upgraded SP line of lenses and introduced their "Dock" at the same time. This model A011 and their big hit lens, the 15-30mm f2.8 VC (G1) were both very popular and good lenses but released months before the Dock and the new SP lineup. 
(Sigma did the same thing when they introduced the rebranding of their lenses with the Global Vision line up: Contemporary, Art, and Sport series.) 

But most, if not all of you, already know/are-aware of this...


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 22, 2019)

The online version of the firmware edition would be for t he G2 version which is Dock compatible - but you have to buy the Dock. When spending $$-$$$ on a lens (or lenses) for 3-party I don't know why one wouldn't spend the extra $49-$69 for the Dock (or the Sigma version for their lenses). I would imagine any Tamron lens owners that pre-date their SP lineup and have purchased an EOS R or are considering the R or the just announced RP could/would send their lenses into Tamron for any firmware update that becomes available.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 22, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> The online version of the firmware edition would be for t he G2 version which is Dock compatible - but you have to buy the Dock. When spending $$-$$$ on a lens (or lenses) for 3-party I don't know why one wouldn't spend the extra $49-$69 for the Dock (or the Sigma version for their lenses).



On my Oly, to update the lens firmware you mount the lens on the camera, connect the camera to a computer, and run the Olympus viewer/editor software. If it detects that an update is available, it downloads it onto the computer and then installs it onto the lens. No docks. No shipping out.

They have had this ability for at least 15 years and I don’t understand why nobody else does it.......


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> On my Oly, to update the lens firmware you mount the lens on the camera, connect the camera to a computer, and run the Olympus viewer/editor software. If it detects that an update is available, it downloads it onto the computer and then installs it onto the lens. No docks. No shipping out.
> 
> They have had this ability for at least 15 years and I don’t understand why nobody else does it.......


I think Canon started doing it with the EF 40mm lens in 2012, I updated my firmware for that lens thru the camera. I don't know if other recent lenses have that feature or not, Canon firmware updates for lenses are infrequent but happen. I do reall some big whites having a requirement to send them to Canon for updates, but that could have involved hardware swaps.

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...tm/ef-40mm-f2-8-stm?subtab=downloads-firmware


----------



## FramerMCB (Mar 15, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> On my Oly, to update the lens firmware you mount the lens on the camera, connect the camera to a computer, and run the Olympus viewer/editor software. If it detects that an update is available, it downloads it onto the computer and then installs it onto the lens. No docks. No shipping out.
> 
> They have had this ability for at least 15 years and I don’t understand why nobody else does it.......



In the situation with updating your Olympus lenses though, it's all Oly equipment, including the camera correct? I wonder if you could do that with say a Panasonic M4/3 lens mounted on your Oly camera? I'm guessing that you could not do that. Or conversely if your Oly lens was mounted on a Panasonic G9 or G85, etc, you could not update it that way either... But who knows? 

I know that I wouldn't be keen on having a Tamron or Sigma lens attached to my Canon camera body and try and run a software update to the lens this way - thru the camera body. If it would even work, which my money would be on it not being possible...


----------

